

Mark Zuckerberg only eats what he kills - shaggy_prime
http://mashable.com/2011/05/27/mark-zuckerberg-eats-kills/

======
codex
The motivation for doing this kind of thing is not very well explained in the
article. Is it designed to promote vegetarianism?

Eating only what you kill doesn't seem to promote a healthier lifestyle per
se; you're still in civilization and you didn't have to trek all over creation
to hunt the food yourself, so you get no exercise and very little
satisfaction. It sounds like you just show up and kill the food.

Presumably the meat is super-fresh, however, since it's cooked immediately
after it's killed. If you kill the food yourself, you know exactly how fresh
it is. But really, can't you just trust that the food was freshly killed? Why
do you have to do it yourself? And is eating freshly killed meat that much
better than eating killed-and-then-chilled meat?

Whatever the motivations are, this behavior will appear to the public to be
somewhat psychopathic.

~~~
Udo
I read somewhere it's a new fad among the super rich, it's ostensibly about
self-sufficiency and the feeling of sheer power over life and death. This has
historical precedent in the European feudal system where noblemen enjoyed
going on regular "hunts"; those were staged events with huge entourages that
had nothing to do with food procurement but everything with displays of power
and prowess. However, those feudal hunts were in practice more a maneuver to
dispel the tremendous sense of boredom and uselessness that comes from sitting
around in a castle all day with nothing to do.

